# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  จำหน่ายและส่งพร้อมบริการซ่อมจัดส่งไวนะครับพร้อมตอบคำถาม

## vvv

จัดจำหน่ายและรับซ่อมวิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ทุกชนิดคร้าบบ ใช้ได้ทั้งบริษัท โรงงาน ก่อสร้าง งานต่างๆ งานราชการ หรือ ร้านอาหาร การออกทริป ขับรถตามกัน มีทั้งมือ 1 และ 2 ครับ 
โทร 0945594446
จัดส่งด้วย kerry วันเดียวถึงครับ ตอบทุกคำถามครับ พร้อมตั้งช่องหลบ

----------

